# Request for Fisher's cube simulator



## Filipe Teixeira (May 20, 2014)

Could anyone with programming skills do a Fisher's cube simulator?

There isn't any of this type of simulator and it would be cool if someone did that maybe in Blender or Java. (maybe even javascript? but it would be harder)

The closest to a Fisher's cube I got was this Barrel Cube simulation

If anyone can help I apreciate it.


----------



## luke1984 (Jun 8, 2014)

There's some guy on the TwistyPuzzles forum who made a simulator called pCubes. It simulates a lot of different puzzles including the Fisher Cube. It's under Cubic > 3x3x3 variants > Fisher Cube.

Here: http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320030#p320030


----------



## qqwref (Jun 8, 2014)

Ooh, cool sim link. Thanks, luke!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you very much!


----------

